# wood tablet for carving



## ozarker (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello all,
I'm having a very hard time finding a cherry wood tablet block for carving a prayer. 
Below is a picture that gives you an idea of what I'm trying to do, though it's not the same thing or not even close to that much detail. This is the size and basic outline, however, if that makes sense. I want it to be just one piece of wood with something carved into it, much more plain than this but still elegant.










My question is, where or how can I buy blank pieces of cherry that size and shape for carving? Everything I find is lumber that is no more than 10 inches wide and 8 feet long. I don't want to attach wood together myself as I'm no expert at that. I'm looking for something 2'-3' x 2'-3' but can't find anything online. I looked into buying a table top but those are all a little too big and I'm not sure if they can be carved as well.

Any ideas? Or am I on a wild goose chase with no end?
Thanks


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I think you are on a wild goose chase! You are looking for a width of lumber that is wider than a tree. You will have to glue up two or more boards to get the width you are looking for. And - be aware that a solid mass of wood that width will have some minor expansion/contraction across the grain as the wood gains/loses moisture from changes in atmospheric moisture and you will have to allow for this in your design.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

If I were you, I would go with cherry plywood, which is probably what most people do for stuff that size. You will need to make the frame for it, but the above piece is laser engraved, likely on plywood.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291509916579&globalID=EBAY-US

You can find it but youre going to pay for it. It would be much easier to have the lumber supplier joint and glue up a panel for you out of multiple boards.


----------

